# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Sankoi Wheatgerm produk baru CP

## aaoded

Temen-temen..
Ada yg udah nyoba produknya Sankoi Wheatgerm...?
Kira2 produk ini gimana hasilnya, bagus ga?
mohon informasi harga dan juga toko penjualnya di bandung...

haturnuhun ^_^

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## i_paschalis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...
Maksudnya memperkuat kekebalan tubuh dr penyakit dan memperbaiki warna dan bentuk tubuh apa yah...
Bisa tolong lebih detail ga Om...
Thx

----------


## a_ang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

oooohhh .... begichu ya .....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

> Minggu kemaren ke Kartini, cari2 CP wheatgerm kok gak ada yg jual ya?
> Adanya CP Spirulina (sankoi) harganya 35 ribu per 1 kg.
> Akhirnya back to basic beli BP 147 ribu per 10 kg di KDC.
> 
> Sekian sekilas info


pda bantu doa smua nih bisanya..  ::  
tp doa adalah awal dari segala sesuatu yg diinginkan. bukan begichu sodara2..?  ::  
wow..san koi 35rb di toko mana pak?
*siap2 nyetok*

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo beneran ga  :P  di posting loh foto terakhir   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

